# Black Leopard Gecko?



## leo19

Is there such thing as a completley black leopard gecko? and if so how is it bred?


----------



## sam12345

Black Velvet - Leopard Gecko Wiki
It has been done but i dont think any have been released.
Have a look at menalistic and black pearls on that site aswell! :2thumb:


----------



## shep1979

there was a thread about rare leo morths and there was a pic of a black leo but i cant find it anymore lol but it was a stunning leo


----------



## Rainwater

Black Pearls and Black Velvets are the two ''black'' leopard gecko morphs, or melanistic. Little is known about their genetics as the breeders have chosen not to reveal too much! Leopard Gecko Wiki has the breeder links to their sites I think, worth a look.


----------



## sam12345

http://www.livingartgeckos.com/breeders1.html#black_pearl

Theres a link to the black pearl ones


----------



## Elmodfz

Well they are pretty cool lol.

Look a bit like an over toasted marshmellow lol. Wonder how much they would sell for?


----------



## sam12345

Elmodfz said:


> Well they are pretty cool lol.
> 
> Look a bit like an over toasted marshmellow lol. Wonder how much they would sell for?


Well it doesnt even give anything away about the genetics of these so its hard to say but i think when they do release these to the public they will cost a fortune!


----------



## gazz

Rainwater said:


> Black Pearls and Black Velvets are the two ''black'' leopard gecko morphs, or melanistic. Little is known about their genetics as the breeders have chosen not to reveal too much! Leopard Gecko Wiki has the breeder links to their sites I think, worth a look.


Though we can't make it as a factual statment.When they become more common and esayer too get.I think we'll find that black velvet & black pearls are the same morph IMO a case of differant roads same destination.With both being based in mainland europe quite close to each other they could have very esay come from the same source.IMO the two should get together and breed a black velvet to a black pearl to see what happens.From the result so far black velvet seems to be dominant ??.Breeding*black velvet*to a normal type seems to work out with about 50/50 offspring.


----------



## sam12345

gazz said:


> From the result so far black velvet seems to be dominant ??.Breeding*black velvet*to a normal type seems to work out with about 50/50 offspring.


Just out of curiosty where did you find this out?


----------



## gazz

sam12345 said:


> Just out of curiosty where did you find this out?


Find as much black velvet info on *geckoforums* there quite a bit.Remember i didn't say dominant as fact it's not fully conclusive yet.But based on the reading and the offspring of the breedings.IMO say dominant so far onless ofcourse a SUPER form shows it self but god knows how a super black velvet would look ?:hmm:.If it comes hopfully double black:mf_dribble:.


----------



## Rainwater

gazz said:


> Though we can't make it as a factual statment.When they become more common and esayer too get.I think we'll find that black velvet & black pearls are the same morph IMO a case of differant roads same destination.With both being based in mainland europe quite close to each other they could have very esay come from the same source.IMO the two should get together and breed a black velvet to a black pearl to see what happens.From the result so far black velvet seems to be dominant ??.Breeding*black velvet*to a normal type seems to work out with about 50/50 offspring.


Of course we can't make it a factual statement - until the genetics are released who knows!! Maybe it's a race to see who can produce the best melanistic between them? But it is important to note that two different breeders are claiming two different melanistic morphs...just to keep this in mind for when info or specimen are released to the hobby.


----------



## sam12345

gazz said:


> Find as much black velvet info on *geckoforums* there quite a bit.Remember i didn't say dominant as fact it's not fully conclusive yet.But based on the reading and the offspring of the breedings.IMO say dominant so far onless ofcourse a SUPER form shows it self but god knows how a super black velvet would look ?:hmm:.If it comes hopfully double black:mf_dribble:.


hmmmm :flrt:


----------



## Enexus

Just wondering if there are any other rare leopard gecko morphs? Red, Green or blue maybe. Or are these colours impossible to breed into leos?


----------



## Caz

Believe it or not I hatched a 'black' leo about 5 years ago. Posted pics at the time on another (used to be popular) forum. May still have some somewhere. I sold it to a chap who took it back to the USA. Can't remember his name off hand. Never had another black one from these parents though. Freak?
Looked just like the darkest one in the linked pics.


----------



## herp boy

Enexus said:


> Just wondering if there are any other rare leopard gecko morphs? Red, Green or blue maybe. Or are these colours impossible to breed into leos?


some of the high end tangerines are almost red...

ron tremper has the emerald morph which isn't very green and i am a bit disapointed by the morph as the name doesnt reflect on the colour...

a blue tail morph has been created....(bluetail link below)
Image:Bluetail hatchlings1.jpg - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## purpleskyes

Enexus said:


> Just wondering if there are any other rare leopard gecko morphs? Red, Green or blue maybe. Or are these colours impossible to breed into leos?


Someone on the american site hatched a little stunner thats very orange and green and i mean you can really see the green.

Heres the link
Peas and carrots!! (Pic heavy) - GeckoForums.net


----------

